# FET success and my job



## kellbell75 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello all,
I had a FET done on the 19th of April and found out last week I am pregnant (yay) I was very happy with this result but with this comes a bit of anxiety until my first scan.  I am a pretty paranoid (and sometime pessimistic) person.  I am also a Veterinarian and my boss knows I am undergoing IVF (I am a locum so dont work full time) so I dropped him an email to let him know that I had a positive result (as i dont see him on a regular basis) I wanted to wait until my first scan to talk to my doc and ask him what I can and cant do at work.  I have a couple of concerns and I am not sure whether this is the right forum to post it on but I would really appreciate any feedback to alleviate my fears;

1. My clinic didnt do a blood test (beta level) to confirm as they said that urine test is diagnostic enough and when I asked about serial HCG blood test they said it wasnt necessary.......needless to say I pee on a stick every 2nd day (always strong quick positives) and I do realise that this is not going to tell me whether my baby (s) are alive and thriving or not as there will still be HCG in my urine......but it offers me some sort of comfort.  Has anyone else's clinic done this  I know there is nothing they can really do about an impending miscarraige so maybe this is the reason for them not carrying out what do you think 

2. I have told only my closest two friends who are my support system while I have been overseas and my immediate family (my sisters/brother father) about my positive as they are travelling this journey with us and understand about pregnancy loss etc.  I recently told my Boss d/t to the potential hazards I could potentially face at work thinking this was the right thing to do but now I am not so sure?? I am worried I have done the wrong thing by teling too many people about my positive result and should I have kept it quieter for a while longer at least until 12 weeks I just dont want to expose my precious beans to anything noxious!!!!  what doe you think was this the right thing to do 

3. I am going crazy waiting for my first scan (next wed---pups will be 7 weeks).  I am analyzing every little thing but I just cant get out my mind that things may not go my way and I'm petrified.  I am trying not to be pessimistic.  I have had very mild cramps on and off on each side, nausea (without vomiting) extreme fatigue particularly when I have overdone it.  No spotting.  my boobs are OK, just twinges in each boob now and then. grumpy and irritable on occasion.  I am trying to keep myself busy before my 1st scan.  

OK sorry about my verbal diarrhoea here,  just needed to vent to some ladies who are going through same thing!!!!! ^pray
any words of wisdom form you guys would be greatly appreciated

thanks so much

Kelly

r


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi kelly,

Congratulations on your pregnancy   

I can totally relate to your anxieties as I am sure a lot of women on here can too. I think our anxieties are raised when we have gone through so much to get pregnant in the first place and our cargo is so precious.

With regard to telling/not telling before 12 weeks this is a personal choice but it has absolutely NO persuation on the outcome of the pregnancy. I worried about this the whole time - I though wait till 12 weeks then wished I had waited longer. I also worried each time I told someone new that i would somehow 'jinx' it. Looking back I can see how anxious I was   

My clinic didn't do blood tests or serial betas either but I managed to convince the GP to do them the first time. With my last pregnancy I didn't bother as I knew it wouldn't change the outcome either way.

My advice would be to try and relax a bit - I stresed though my whole pregnancy and now wish I had relaxed and enjoyed it a bit more. I know how difficult it is but this is your moment and you deserve to enjoy every second of it.

I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy, congrats again x


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on your BFP - I have to say I found the wait for the scan much worse than the 2ww!! My clinic dont do bloods, i just did a HPT (or 10!!) and then waited for scan.

I think you have done thr right thing telling your boss as you dont want to put yourself at any risk. With regards to your family there is o right or wrongs - you tell whoever you want to tell once you feel ready.

I really hope the time passes quick for you and next week you will meet your little baby/babies!!

xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kellbell - Congratulations   on your bfp! I would agree with the others, you probably did the right thing telling your boss, I told mine on otd as I work with children and didn't want to risk doing something that could endanger me and the beans  

I always think it very individual who and when you tell people   I told people early on (close family etc) then felt silly when I mc, but at least they knew why I was a miserable crying wreck, and not just a crazy women! The people you have told will only offer support and not judge anyway, so relax  

I didn't get blood test either as gp said hpt are so accurate. Good luck for the next 9 months hun  
Ali x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi kelly,
congratulations on your bfp.

I'm also a vet and was v open about my tx. The 1st time i got a bfp and then m/c it was v difficult everyone knowing but it meant that i knew i hadn't done anything at work that could have contributed to me loosing my baby - other than working. 
The 2nd time it meant my colleagues didn't wonder why i spent so much time with my head down the toilet, and they could schedule things like misalliance inj and anal glands to see other people.

Oh and the 2nd time i never had any bloods done at all. I just did a lot of poas. 

And i agree - the wait till the scan is at least as bad as the 2ww - esp if you've had a previous m/c.

Anyway,pm me of you have any questions, and good luck. 

X x


----------

